# faded and dull headlights



## shiny 308 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive got a 1990 4x4 chevy that has 225kmiles, needless to say the headlights showed there age and all the dirtroads its been down. 

      I let a guy re-do them, i was very skeptic but for 50 bucks he said he would do every light (tail, head, turn, and back of cab) and guarantee it for life!

      Guys it was worth it! they all look like new.  I dont work for the guy nor did i know him before this. 

    headlightsmadenew.com    is his website if any of yall are interested. I would put up b4 and after pics but i dont have any of the b4


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2010)

shiny 308 said:


> Ive got a 1990 4x4 chevy that has 225kmiles, needless to say the headlights showed there age and all the dirtroads its been down.
> 
> I let a guy re-do them, i was very skeptic but for 50 bucks he said he would do every light (tail, head, turn, and back of cab) and guarantee it for life!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.. There is a guy that sets up over here in Woodstock on East Cherokee Drive that does it on the weekends.  Always wondered if it really worked. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## frosty20 (Jan 20, 2010)

toothpaste also works for dull headlights


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 20, 2010)

frosty20 said:


> toothpaste also works for dull headlights



Interesting. How do you apply it?  Just a rag or what?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 20, 2010)

toothpaste or rubbing compound.

Just like you are waxing the headlight.  Only thing is it does take a little elbow grease.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 20, 2010)

If they are real bad you will have to use some 2000 and 4000 grit sand paper then polish with the cream. I've used some called blue magic. Time and persistence.


----------



## Davans (Jan 20, 2010)

If you do not clean them and seal them properly after buffing them out they will dull back up pretty quickly.

There are alot of things that will give you short term results. But done right it will last much longer.


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 25, 2010)

The best thing to use to clean your dull/yellow head lights is brake fluid. Use a terry cloth towel with brake fluid on it be carefull not to get on your cars paint. Just do this about 2-3 times and then finish with a car wax. I promise it works and only cost $3.00 for a bottle of brake fluid.


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 25, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> toothpaste or rubbing compound.
> 
> Just like you are waxing the headlight.  Only thing is it does take a little elbow grease.



I use toothpaste to clean my jewelry like chains and rings it works on both silver and gold. Any toothpaste will work just as long as it isn't a gel. Its got to be a paste. Your jewelry will look brand new and its quick and easy with out using harsh chemicals.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 25, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> The best thing to use to clean your dull/yellow head lights is brake fluid. Use a terry cloth towel with brake fluid on it be carefull not to get on your cars paint. Just do this about 2-3 times and then finish with a car wax. I promise it works and only cost $3.00 for a bottle of brake fluid.



Reason for not getting brake fluid on paint is that it will remove the paint and then you have a much bigger problem. Be very careful and dont try using one of those foam buffing balls with this method-it slings stuff pretty good. Foam balls work good with the paste.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 25, 2010)

Or, you can do it yourself.

Funny, but I thought of buying one of those products and doing it myself after seeing a Mother's Headlight Restoration product used on the Barrett-Jackson auction the other day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2010)

my wife just had her car's lights done locally in Eatonton...guy charged $40 and it looks better than when it was new.   What a difference...I'm going to have him do my Toyota Corolla I just brought up from Fla.


----------

